# TRS 27th September anyone else in the same boat?



## crystal69uk

Hi there ladies,

Just wondered if anyone has or are about to go through Tubal Reversal Surgery, I am counting down the days until I go into hospital....27th September 2010... I am feeling all kinds of different feelings and who knows what will happen afterwards....We have been told we can try to conceive approx 2 weeks after surgery as the Consultant states he is only creating a window of opportunity for us, we have also had suggestions of me taking clomid after my surgery to increase my fertility...can anyone share their experiences with me please, I am so nervous as we chose TRS over IVF?


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi I would try posting on the long term ttc board? The ladies over there seem to have more knowledge of surgeries/ IVF. Sorry I can't help more :dust:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi! I'm currently waiting on my TR also. It's going to be sometime in December, since I have to wait to schedule 6 weeks before. I'm so excited, but the time is going by so slowly. I bet you are getting nervous since yours is so close! I've been reading up on everything I possibly can about TTC while I wait. Well, good luck to you! Oh yeah, who are you using for your surgery?


----------



## crystal69uk

I am using a Consultant within the UK, his prices were decent and his success rates are really high, however it depends on each individual and the length of the tubes left...I have the clips on my tubes so I have a better rate of success hopefully....he currently has 3 patients who are currently pregnant one with triplets, one with twins and one with a singleton...so I am intrigued to see what our outcome is after my op.....I have some hope now after all this time praying for a miracle....December will come soon enough for you...as I can remember being 4 months, 3 months 2 months and now 11 days...I really am nervous and excited at the same time....I will keep posting of my progress... Take care and thanks for your response... Good Luck!!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

I was so happy when I got my operative report back and found out I had the clips as well. It does seem to be the easiest to reverse and results in the best lengths afterwards. Have you posted in the TR forum here? There are some really nice ladies there who are very supportive. Most have had their surgeries, but a few of us are still waiting. Check it out if you haven't and definitely keep me posted. I love to hear of others who are on the same journey as I am. It's good to have support other than the DH, because I know I drive mine bonkers with all the TR talk! LOL!


----------



## crystal69uk

LOL that is sooo true...I am no good on here as I am new, I have tried finding the TR forum? with no success...... Like you say it is good to know other women and couples are going through a similar journey.....I have only heard from you...lol....I dont just want to butt into other threads.....but havent found anyone who is really near to their op date?....Anyway....I am on countdown now 7 days to go until the big day.....Having all kind of thoughts about the success and the operation itself....it has been so easy to slip into talking about pregnancy when in fact I dont effectively know mine will be a success until the Dr gets in there........I will keep you posted ....K


----------



## jasminep0489

I found the other group by searching the forum. I typed in tr in the search area and luckily found it that way. I looked for a while and finally figured it out. lol! You can join if you like they are very nice or we can just chat in here. :) I know what you mean about the pregnant talk. I find myself doing the same and then I think "wait a minute, don't get too ahead of yourself". I know that even though I got pregnant twice before without really trying, it's probably not going to be that way now. I do think that we should have good results after surgery, though. I read that the clips only damage 4mm of the tube and most women come out with great lengths. The ones that don't come out with good lenghts usually have had more than one clip placed on the same tube in several different areas. Thank God my op report said one clip in the midportion which is the best place because when they sew them back together they have two equal sides instead a wider area sewn together with a smaller area. I believe its called isthmus-isthmus repair. Different segments of the tube are called different names. Can you tell I've been researching a little? LOL! Does your doctor use dissolvable or non-dissolvable sutures? I can't find any studies on which is best. mine uses the dissolvable. Oh well, I could go on all day. I definitely hope you keep in touch! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

jasminep0489 said:


> I found the other group by searching the forum. I typed in tr in the search area and luckily found it that way. I looked for a while and finally figured it out. lol! You can join if you like they are very nice or we can just chat in here. :) I know what you mean about the pregnant talk. I find myself doing the same and then I think "wait a minute, don't get too ahead of yourself". I know that even though I got pregnant twice before without really trying, it's probably not going to be that way now. I do think that we should have good results after surgery, though. I read that the clips only damage 4mm of the tube and most women come out with great lengths. The ones that don't come out with good lenghts usually have had more than one clip placed on the same tube in several different areas. Thank God my op report said one clip in the midportion which is the best place because when they sew them back together they have two equal sides instead a wider area sewn together with a smaller area. I believe its called isthmus-isthmus repair. Different segments of the tube are called different names. Can you tell I've been researching a little? LOL! Does your doctor use dissolvable or non-dissolvable sutures? I can't find any studies on which is best. mine uses the dissolvable. Oh well, I could go on all day. I definitely hope you keep in touch! :hugs:

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you? I had my reversal in june and everything went really well. I caught 1st month ttc and it ended in a chemical, then i had a normal cycle and have just suffered another chemical. Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo Jo, I am really sorry to hear about your experiences.....I am so glad your TR was a success though, I am not expecting things to be plain sailing....3 days to go for my surgery and I am just hoping at this stage to have a successful operation and then deal with the experiences afterwards as and when they happen....it is so easy to get carried away.....I wish you well in trying for your bundle....thanks for posting your comment...please feel free to keep in touch with your progress.... xx I will of course update mine as I go along....xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi Jo! The more the merrier! Please continue to post here with us. :happydance:

Well, I finally have my surgery scheduled for November 19th. 

I have a question for you both, how long did you have to wait to TTC? I know you haven't had your surgery yet, Crystal, just thought your doctor might have told you.

Well, good luck on your surgery Crystal and good luck to you Jo on TTC.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jasmine, my Consultant said to wait approx 2 weeks from Surgery to give inside time to heal and then start TTC straight away, obviously depending on your cycle etc.... I am day 10 of my cycle so I should be ovulating the day of my surgery so I have to wait until October cycle before I know where I am with my clock.....my Doc will also prescribe Clomid for me to take to increase my ovulation so I will let you know how that goes too!.......I am totally buzzing and it feels like christmas ....Monday morning at 7 am can not come soon enough.....Funny also that my period has lasted longer this month than any other cycle I have had....and I got my AF 4 days early....thats never happened either...its funny how your body changes with all the upset anf excitement of everything......19th November will soon be here....thats nearly my Birthday so I really hope November will be a lucky month for you 2.......Its good to hear from anyone who posts on here to let us know how things are going....and what to expect really.....Good Luck and hopefully I will be able to post some positive news after my operation.....Oh! I just thought I would mention this but my Dr is also going to give me a mini tummy tuck so my scar will heal better....as I am not having a lapo....the Dr says he needs to have a better look and is able to do more work if he goes in through a large incision.....which is totally fine with me....I have a scar there anyway after my C section with my little girl...nearly 9 years ago!......I will keep posting....xxx Take care everyone.....xxx


----------



## jojo1972

My doctor said to start trying as soon as I felt well enough. I had open surgery and it really wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. AF appeared 2 days after the op and was alot heavier than normal, and we started trying straight after. xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Has your Dr said how long you have to stay in hospital for? I only had to stay in for 1 night and came out really early the next day. Not long to go now Crystal and thats brilliant news Jasmine, November will come round real quickly.
My downfall and the only way I found out about the chemical pregnancys was that I tested to early. In one way I'm glad I know cause it proves the op was a success but from now on I will wait to miss AF before testing again because its really is upsetting to start AF after a faint positive and then see it turn to negative over the next fews days before you start. Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

I wonder why doctors give such different times to start TTC after the surgery. I believe my doctor has told other ladies that have used her to start TTC after 8 weeks. I've seen other doctors like the ones you two have used that says its fine after a few weeks. I get to leave the hospital that evening after the surgery. She said as soon as I can eat, drink, and go to the bathroom on my own I can leave. 

Well, good luck on Monday Crystal and that's really nice of your doctor to give you the tummy tuck, I wish mine would do something that nice. :) Let us now how you are as soon as you feel up to it. 

JoJo- I had two miscarriages in my early twenties before having my two healthy pregnancies. One was a blighted ovum (had to have a d&c) and the other I lost early as well, but my body got rid of it by itself. They say its usually for the best since more than likely something was wrong somewhere. Like you said though, at least you know you're capable of conceiving and the tubes are doing what they're supposed to.


----------



## jojo1972

8 weeks seems an awful long time to wait before ttc. We started trying after 2 weeks. If i'd of been told to wait that long I would've still tried straight away. We pay a lot of money for the op, ours cost £3840 and I ain't getting any younger. I'm 38 now and time really isn't on my side. I've also looked into taking Maca root. That stuff is supposed to be really good and is safe to take all the way through pregnancy. It is supposed to regulate your hormones naturally and reduce this risk of MC. It also says it increases the quality of your eggs so i'm going to give it a go. I ordered 8 months worth today + some B6 lol xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi girls....Yeah I agree 8 weeks seems a long time to wait.....I am staying in hospital overnight ...Doctors orders....2 days to go...cant wait....I will be ovulating on Mon/Tues so I will have to wait until my next cycle to start trying but I am hoping I will be well healed by then...but like you say Jo Jo better to start trying straight away as my doctor says he will creating a window of opportunity to hopefully let conception happen...I am really sorry about your losses I too have had 2 miscarriages when I was younger and I am 37 now so like you say time isnt on our side...But I do know and have heard alot of success stories of women who are in their 40's....I am hoping clomid will help me too.....but I will also be trying everything to help us in our mission......Please keep posting I am so glad I can talk to women in the same boat as I am...My surgery has cost £3500 which I thought was a fantastic price to pay...we took some time saving but sooooo worth it......xx


----------



## jojo1972

It really is worth it Crystal, with IVF you only get one chance at a time and your body is pumped full of drugs and its so clinical. With the reversal you have a chance every month and at least get to enjoy making a baby naturally. IVF was never an option for us at £1500 a throw. Like you we prefered to pay more, but really its alot less in the long run, especially if you want to try for more than one, which we do :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

So tubal reversal is cheaper over there? I'm in the states and IVF is 3x more expensive than TR surgery. I will definitely keep posting here. I feel like some of the other threads are already so established with certain posters its hard to get in and feel at home ya know? Plus some of them have been TTC for awhile now. The three of us are closer together in our journeys so....

I'm thinking about what you both have said and I believe I will try earlier if I feel up to it and I know I'm ovulating. Oh, and have you two tracked your ovulation before surgery? I'm doing BBT and tracking my CM.

Well, hope you both have a great weekend! I know Crystal is probably overwhelmed with excitement. :)


----------



## jojo1972

I never tracked before the surgery because i had tests to show i was ovulating normally before the op. But i wish i had lol, i've had to do alot of research on everything to understand it all. I've got 3 teenagers 17,16 and 14 and caught real easy with them all, now its a different ball game. I've heard so many success stories and i don't know if Crystal was given a percentage but i was given one of 70% and thats really high. Have you been given a percentage Jasmine? I know open surgery has the best success rate and crystal is really lucky to be put on clomid also. I've done research into maca root and will be taking that to even out my hormones and improve egg quality. Did you both also know that at our age we have a increased chance of catching for multiples? that would be a dream come true wouldn't it lol:cloud9: xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Definitely, I would be so happy to have twins. I would be complete then.... well maybe, who knows if I might change my mind again after that! :) I know I would never have the TL again. 

I've been given about 80% due to my age (34) and the fact that I had clips placed on the midportion of the tubes (according to my post op report). Of course that's before surgery, so they could get in there and see something totally unexpected. I would be happy with any percent really cause it'll be more than I have now. 

I'm going to research that maca root right now. Thanks for the info on that!


----------



## jojo1972

Wow Jasmine, 80% is really really high hun. I had the clips also and have real good lengths left too. Both tubes are open and ovaries in excellent condition. They tell you all this after the op when you are still really groggy lol but you still seem to hear it all and remember it cause you've waited so long for it. xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

I hope I hear all good news as well. I've been looking into that maca root and I think I'll order some. I've bee having 25 day cycles and only bleed for 3 days. I'm always very regular, but I wonder if thats going to affect me in any way. Maybe that maca root will sort out any hormonal imbalances I may have.


----------



## jojo1972

its also good for preventing miscarriages, so would be good to start taking before your op. Loads of women swear by it and its good for the men too lol, it improves sperm quality and is supposed to increase both male and female sex drive :winkwink: which is always good when trying for a baby. I ordered mine off ebay and got it really cheap xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls......Yeah we was given a percentage of 75 % with me having the clips on also.....This is so good to be talking to you 2, to find out more info.....Yeah we also understand because of my age and being assisted with clomid the chances of mulitples will increase..That would be perfect for us all...CAN YOU IMAGINE>>>WONDERFUL!!!...to be perfectly honest.....I would be soooooo happy with just one sticky bean!!!! ....and like you said Jasmine any percentage is better than 00.1% which is what I have now.....Keep going Jo Jo I am so confident you will get your rainbow soon....I hopefully will be joining you and then Jasmine will be following us closely behind!!!! Its good we can all put our experiences on here to be a guide to us all....Thanks so much for posting..xxx I am having a nice relaxing night in tonight knowing it will be a while before I can feel a little like myself again....Bring on the painkillers...lol...I will need them...but still buzzing with the thought......2 more sleeps...x


----------



## crystal69uk

Just thought about sharing with you both... my hormone levels all came back fine, but borderline .and my brain is still producing what it needs to to trigger ovulation...no worries ,,,my hubby's sperm count is 140 million ....the Dr says an average is 30-40 million!!!, (Hubby is well chuffed with this!!) so I would dearly hope with clomid we would be praying for some light at the end of the long tunnel...xxx


----------



## jojo1972

thats really good news Crystal, hoping and prayinging that we all have our BFPs by christmas xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ladies....Just to let you know I am back home after a successful operation.....My right tube went perfectly back together, but my left was a bit more trouble to stitch....Dr put blue dye through at the ends and both are working fine!!!! I AM SO GLAD>>>> :) What a relief!...I was expecting some kind of failure talk when I woke up......I cried when I was told it had been successful with no problems at all ....I was in Theatre for 4 hours in total....I am suffering now with alot of pain but I know this will subside over next few days....I am just pleased to be home with the family.....I will keep you posted of my recovery....xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Congratulations crystal, its so good to hear everything went so well. Fx we will all be pregnant by christmas. Its such a relief when you're told everything went well and both tubes are open. Hope the pain doesn't last to long for you hunny. Not long til Jasmine has hers too xxx :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies, 

Do you mind if I join your group. I am having my TR next week on the 5th of October. I am very excited.

A little about me I have 2 boys which I had at a very young age. My DH has no children of his own. We have been married for 10 years.

Thanks


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Crystal! Wishing you a fast recovery! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Luck for your Operation Ready4onemore!!!!!...It is worth every penny!!!! I havent slept much...with the excitement and with the pain...but I am feeling soooo much younger for some reason...I look in the mirror and I look 5 years younger both my hubby and mum have said I look amazing for just coming out surgery....OMG....Its knocked years off me I think....Its amazing how you feel when you are a whole woman again!!!... I am having more hormone testing done on day 21 of my cycle which is next week and then I will be starting clomid in the next few weeks.....TTC hopefully in next 2 weeks also....Hang in there Jasmine......not long to go for you ........xxxx Thanks for the messages Jo Jo fingers crossed for us both....we are within 1 day of each others cycle!!! I am on day 15 of my cycle today...xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Thanks Crystal. 

I am very excited. I have heard of other women stating they feel young again. Some actually said they lost on average about 6 pounds of there surgery. So that would be great. LOL

I am so counting the days down. Friday will be my last day at work. I was given 2-3 weeks off. So hopefully I will feel better before going back to work. 

Have a great day ladies. Will come back on later to check in.


----------



## jojo1972

Arrrrrrrrrr I'm really glad you are feeling so good Crystal, and readyforonemore, you might need a little longer off work hun. Unless where you work can find you an easy job to do. As Crystal will tell you, it does knock you off your feet some for a good few weeks if you have open surgery, and usually your first AF after surgery is not a nice one either. 6-8 weeks off work is normal. Good luck with your surgery and I agree.... its worth every penny xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww I wish I had spoken with you before I booked my time off work...I have only booked 2 weeks and I am on day 2 post operation...I am feeling like URGH!!!! I cant eat...but have to because the pain killers are making me ill ...I am finding it hard to even stand up straight...its so hard just trying to use your muscles to try and sit up straight...I am keeping an eye on my wound at the moment as I the sticky plasters have caused a few blisters on my good skin...I have a ten scar to heal no external stitches...just glue....hope I start to feel a bit better in the next few days.....today hasnt been a good day.....xxx Just hobbled on here to post my progression if any...lol....Feeling positive though even with the pain!!! It will be all worth it!!! xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Oh okay. But the nurse told me he will usually adjust the time as needed. So we will see. I don't like pain. He also uses the glue to close up the womb. But for pain he gives you the Q-pump. Here's a link https://www.iflo.com/prod_onq_classic.php that tell you about the pump.

Keep us posted on your progress. I hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## jasminep0489

Crystal- I'm so happy to hear your surgery went well! I do hate to hear your in so much pain. It's the only thing I'm dreading about the surgery. I never had a c-section so I have no idea how the cut will feel. Not too long now and you'll be TTC. Glad all your tests came back good. What was borderline? 

JoJo- Hi! Since talking about the maca root I've been reading about all these herbs to take to help your reproductive system. I seriously did not know there were that many things you could take. lol! 

Ready- I see your getting close. 6 days away! I'll be the last one here to have mine done, so all of you need to get a BFP soon and give me hope!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Crystal, I do hope you are doing better. But listen to your body and take your time.

Jasmine, when are you having your TR and what doctor are you using?

I have 5 days to go. I am so excited.:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good morning all,

I am feeling much better today thank you....Just taking care of my wound really as I am paranoid about getting an infection, my pain is really subsiding this morning with the help of my strong pain killers, had a better sleep last night too!
Not long now Ready4onemore.......Operation day will be here before you know it...Hang in there......in fact the days are flying past now for all of us with some hope at the end of it......I am sooooo excited to start trying but I also know I need to be feeling a little healthier which I should do in the next week or so. Hubby will have to be careful with me....lol..

I am starting to take my vitamins now and starting clomid in approx 8 days.....so good luck to everyone, please keep us posted with all of your details......xx

The weather in the UK is dark and rainy with the onset of winter and autumn approaching fast....but I feel all warm inside and nothing will dampen my mood at the moment as I feel we have been given a second chance for a little miracle to happen...xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

I just woke up and went to put my temp into my BBT chart and got my crosshairs, which meant I O'd. YAY! I wanted to get a jumpstart on knowing what my usual cycle is so I've been charting my BBT for two months now. It's been an interesting experience, since you must check the cervix, fluid, and other signs for fertility. The first month I totally did not do it right , but this month I was spot on with everything. I'm happy I have good EWCM and got my crosshairs so now I just need my tubes back together and I'll be ready to go! :)

Ready- I am having mine November 19th with Dr. Rogers in Jackson TN. I had to wait to get my financial aid money from school and the week before Thanksgiving is perfect since I'm off from school the next week. Who are you using? I know how excited I am and can only imagine how you're feeling with only 4 days left.


Glad to hear you're feeling better, Crystal. It's turning cooler here as well, although the cooler weather is lovely compared to the 90-100 degrees we've had all summer. I was wondering why it is you need clomid? Are you not ovulating on your own?

Good morning


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I am so excited because the days are whining down. :happydance:

Crystal, I am glad you are feeling better. Keep us updated on your progess.

Jasmine, I am using Dr. Rosenfeld here in Texas. He is very well known here. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I will try to pop in later. I am giving my DH a surprise party Saturday night and will be pretty busy this weekend.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi again girls.....

Jasmine....I had my hormones checked prior to surgery and my consultant wants to put me on clomid to boost my ovulation as I was borderline...He wants to give me the best chance to conceive I guess!!! I cant remember what my numbers were but I know they werent too low...I also know exactly when I am ovulating as I get pain from my ovaries...usually between day 10-14 and AF always comes bang on 14 days from O..I am only taking 50mg for the first month and then see how we go...I having more hormone testing on tuesday to see what my numbers are looking like so I will find out numbers and let you know see if it helps us in our fact finding... Sending lots of happy vibes everyone....

Hows things going with you Jo? You would have O'd already by now...Any news on your progress.....?

Please keep us posted.xxxx Have a nice weekend everyone..and Party!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on here much, first week of work has been a bit of a killer lol. Yes I've ovulated YIPPEE and hopefully this will be the month. Are you feeling better Crystal? It does take a few weeks to get there but its well worth it :winkwink: Not long to go now ready4onemore and only a few weeks left for you Jasmine. We will all be preggers before you know it... xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Yeah, I have been looking into "weak ov" and it was saying some things about women that actually do O but not strong enough to support conceiving. I cannot believe how many obstacles there can be in conceiving and maintaining a viable pregnancy. I think I'm going to stop researching so much, because I'm just starting to have too many "what-if's" in my head. I'm just going to keep charting my BBT and as long as it's normal I'll worry about other things if they come along. I'm only 34 so do you ladies think I need to have my hormones tested now or wait until I've TTC for a year with no success after my TR?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am 3 days away. :happydance:

Crystal, I am glad you are doing well.

Jasmine, I am going to try for 3-6 months first. Maybe less because I am 38. I think it is a personal preference.


----------



## crystal69uk

Afternoon all, I think we could all go abit over the top in looking for answers to our symptoms.....I only had my hormones checked as it was part of the process for my TR surgery...Borderline for progest is 45 apprarently and mine was 47.....so I will see what my levels are on Tuesday prior to my clomid starting later next week.....We are all different...I am fast approaching 38 but wouldnt say I was "OLD" I will keep you posted on my clomid journey and symptoms when I start taking it.....I am feeling much better after operation now. day 6....so good luck Ready4onemore for your operation...take it easy....I still have another week off work before I go back...which I am not looking forward to I may add....I wish I was a lady of leisure...but we need the money so It cant be helped....xxx take care everyone....xx:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Yes, the 30's are the new 20's don't you know? LOL! Do you chart your BBT, Crystal? I know that it is a valuable tool in recognizing if anything is wrong or if your cycles are normal. I'm glad you are feeling better. Wow, has it been 6 days already? I was sure the time would creep by since I am so looking forward to my surgery, but honestly it is flying by. Well, I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. :hugs: I go back to school tomorrow after a summer off. I'm actually looking forward to it since I've been a little bored the last few weeks. 

2 more days for Ready! :)

I feel like this is your month, JoJo! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal glad you are doing well.

Jasmine, yes the 30's are the new 20's I don't feel old at all. LOL 

Afm, I cannot believe that I have 2 days to go.:happydance: My DH party went well last night and he was so surprised. It was worth all the planning. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crystal69uk

Goodluck for your Operation Read4yonemore!!!!!! Hope everything goes to plan and take it easy when you get back home...Keep us posted with your progress....Take Care.x

Jo Jo any news yet? How you feeling? 

Jasmine, hang in there only a few more weeks to go.....

I feel much better now,, scar is healing nicely no infection....phew!!!! I must be a good healer.... Starting clomid in 7 days so cant wait to start trying...Whooppppeeeeee!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am untied. :haha: I feel okay walking around to release the air on my tummy. I will post more later.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi there im sort of in the same boat but it is my dh having a vas rev in 2weeks time... i am so excited but nervous for him at the same time... Good luck to all u ladies and lots of :dust: :dust: our ways xx


----------



## jasminep0489

:hugs: YAY for you, Ready!! You made it! I'll be there on the other side with you all in a few weeks! Post when you feel good and let us know lengths and how the experience was.

I can't wait 'til we're all TTC!!!!! 

Glad you keep feeling better, Crystal. Do you feel like trying yet? :winkwink:

JoJo, you must be bust with work. Post when you can sweetie!


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi Mrs. Rich! Feel free to post here even though your situation is a little different. I have about 6weeks 'til my TR surgery, but the other ladies here have already had theirs. Good luck to you and your DH. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

My story

I feel okay. My doc was so sweet. I have asthma and the day before when I went for my pre-op he asked that I go see my allergy and asthma doc. So I went to see him and Dr. Rosenfeld spoke with my Dr. Kray (asthma doc). So when I got to the hospital they had all this special stuff to monitor my lungs capitacy. Dr. Rosenfeld advised me that Dr. Kray was very concern about them monitoring me. He said he is a very good doc. I knew that he has help keep my asthma controlled for the last 13 years.

Got to the hospital at 6am and they had my in a room before 7. Surgery was scheduled for 7:30am At 7:35 the anesthesiologist came in and introduce hisself. He was very nice. I explain to him how I was afraid of going under and how I say on t.v. people wake up doing surgery. He assured me he would take care of me. My doc came in and told my hubby and I what his plans was for the surgery. My hubby kissed me and went to the waiting area. The anesthesiologist came and told me he was giving my something to relax me. TI asked if it was happy drug and said know this just for you to relax. Then he and this really nice male nurse started acting like they could not move my bed. The next think I know I was waking up and I asked where was I at. The nurse replied, "You are in recovery sweetie." I just started saying "Thank you Lord, thank you Jesus!" over and over. That was about 1pm. I asked how long was I in surgery she said about 3 hours. I have a on Q-pump that keeps my incision kind of numb. He did remove 5 fibroids. He said if I didn't have anyting else done. I need the have the fibroids removed. He said that it took him a little more than an hour to remove the fibroids. He told me that I should see a great difference in my periods. My hubby said he explained everything to him told him I looked beautiful and should heal very well. When I got home the nurse called my to make sure I was resting and doing well. They sent me home with the sleeve things that go on your legs to massage them and keep them from clotting. The doc told me that my tubes were both 6cm and looked very well. The whole staff were so nice and made sure I was comfortable and keep my hubby updated on my progress. When I was in recovery and wake and could move my feet and legs they let hubby come in. My hubby is over joyed. Last night he even bathed me (sorry TMI). But I could do it I was so tired. He got a shower chair and help me in the tub. He is so sweet.

Well that's my story. Please feel free to ask questions. Thanks for all you love, support and prayers. I greatly appreciate all of you.


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow! Thank you, I love to hear the details! 6 on each side is very good! I don't think that's TMI about the DH washing you. I know I had to have mine help me shave places I couldn't see more less reach when I was preggers many years ago! LOL! Now, after 15 years together there's not much he hasn't done or seen! :winkwink: I do have a question about the fibroids. You said he said removal of them would help your periods. What was going on with your periods to begin with? Did you know you had them? I know you must feel like a new woman with your fertility back! Now, I'm the last one, but I'll be right there with you all soon!!!!!

Well, I'm off to school for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful day and I'll check back later!!


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> I do have a question about the fibroids. You said he said removal of them would help your periods. What was going on with your periods to begin with? Did you know you had them? I know you must feel like a new woman with your fertility back! Now, I'm the last one, but I'll be right there with you all soon!!!!!
> 
> Well, I'm off to school for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful day and I'll check back later!!

Yes I knew I had 2 fibroids not 5. The ultrasound only showed 2, so I am guessing that 1 was hiding the other 3. My periods was really heavy. I had to change pads every hour or less sometimes. I would use tampons and pads most days.

Yes I am glad to have my fertility back.


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh, okay. I wondered how they affected your period. Mine only lasts 2 or 3 days. The 1st day is normal flow, then the last two are very light, so I sometimes wonder if I am actually bleeding enough. As far as I can tell by searching the internet, it is normal to do as you get older, but it seems to me like I should bleed a little more. I worry that my uterus lining isn't building up enough. How are you other ladies with your periods? I'm glad I have you ladies to compare myself to and ask these questions! If any of you know something that helps to build the lining of your uterus up, please let me know. I am actually going to research that a bit now.

I hope you all are having a wonderful day. I'm sitting here waiting for my Economics class to start. :wacko: I'll check in later.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Well done...Ready4onemore...glad you are the other side once more....I was laughing at your post regarding the sleeves on your legs...as I had similar put with pumps on that alternated between each leg and I had forgotton about that....what a sight I must have looked..lol....Well take it easy and I know you will be over the moon you are a whole woman again...I know I felt great about it.... I am ready to start trying as soon as this cycle is over which should be next week....Cant wait.......
Jasmine you wont be long 6 weeks will fly over.........and then we can all share the TWW symtoms after our TRS......Cant wait!!!

Welcome MrsRich....! This fertility game is so exciting after a long time praying and hoping....light is at the end of the tunnel....

I wonder how Jo Jo is getting on....?? Hopefully she will be going through her 2WW now I hope she posts some comments to see how she is getting on....

Well I am back to work on Monday so that will be 2 weeks I will have been off from work....I dont really feel 100% yet...I think I could do with another week off....I do alot of travelling around the UK and the fact I am sat crouched up wont do my healing any good for my large incision???...I am wondering whether to add a weeks sick note to my 2 week annual leave I had planned in......:wacko:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I feel a little better today, about 40-50% normal. But DH wants me to take it easy. He seems to think I am doing to much. So I am back in the bed DH orders.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't been on here much, but I really have been snowed under at work and really tired when I get home. So pleased to hear that you are both healing so well, but I agree with you Crystal:thumbup: take another week off on sick.
Well I'm on my tww and next week I test, but only if I'm late this time. I really don't want to know if I have another chemical. Are you ttc now Crystal? Ready4onemore Your lengths sound brill, and Jasmine you haven't got long to go now hunny:happydance:xxx


----------



## jojo1972

and good luck MrsRich, hope all goes really well for your hubby xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone today. I am still resting up and enjoy being pampered. LOL this doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## ready4onemore

Just checking to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## carla76

Hi i had my tr on the 5th too so wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Carla, how are you feeling? I think you were also on the other forum. TR ladies. I love that group as well.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi everyone!!

Sorry I have layed up in bed with Flu.....Arggg I wish I was feeling more like myself its been 17 days since my TRS and I am still not feeling 100%.plus the fact I am 2 days late for my AF?? Just wondering whether anyone got their period on time after their surgery?...I know I ovulated after my surgery and my dh and I did some Baby Dancing about 4 days after surgery...I think my DH was keen to get started and we did take our time...sorry to be so detailed...lol...I havent taken a test as I cant believe it would happen to us so quickly when I am recovering?...Just need some guidance on whether you think AF could be late due to surgery...I was really looking forward to start trying this month on clomid, but until I get AF I cant start that either as you should start taking it on day 2 of cycle?? Anyone any ideas please.....Glad to know you are feeling better Ready4onemore and welcome to everyone who has recently had TRS....Come on ladies we can do this once more! We all need BFP before Christmas!!!:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Take a test Crystal. My af started 2 days after surgery and then i caught on the cycle after, so straight away for me too. Its better to know as soon as possible so you can be booked in for a 6 week scan hunny. FX for you and hoping its your :bfp: xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow! Hoping you get the good news you want, Crystal!!!!! From what I've read I see alot of posts about the surgery bringing on AF right after or early, but not late. Maybe you o'd late! Well, let us know either way and nothing is TMI on here. We have to share these details so we can better understand one another. 

I'm sitting here at school waiting to see if I get someone to tutor this morning. (I tutor math for work study at school and get to sit here and get paid for playing on the computer even if I don't have a student come by) :winkwink: 
Well, I hope everyone has a good day! I'll check back soon. 

Oh and good to hear you're doing well with recovery too, Ready! Definitely continue to take it easy and keep letting the hubby pamper you. :thumbup:

Hi Jojo! Hoping you have some good news soon!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies...thanks for the advice.....I took a test and a BFN on a cheap test as I bought ov pred and preg test all together from the internet ready for this month...I didnt think I would this early however If I have O'd late then when we BD we would have been spot on...Not sure what is happening but def late...Never mind didnt expect to get a BFP this early so I am hoping AF shows in the next day or so..just wish it would hurry up..lol...Will let you all know when It comes and then from then on in.....x


----------



## jojo1972

Just like to let you all know that I have just tested and got a good strong :bfp::happydance: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Congrats JoJo. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm just hoping this one sticks, I've had two chemicals since the op, so only one month I didn't fall pregnant. BUT this line is alot stronger than the others that I've had and I don't even feel pregnant lol no symptoms no nothing xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FANTASTIC NEWS JOJO......SENDING LOTS OF STICKY GLUE...:baby:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Well I am day 1 of my cycle so now we can start TTC :happydance: Starting Clomid tomorrow so I will be seeing if I get any side effects. I hope we can all join Jo Jo with some BFP's soon!

Cant wait to see how things are going with you other ladies, please keep posting.

Jo Jo hope you are keepng well keep us up to date with your progress....

Karen (Ready) hope you are on the road to recovery still and not feeling too stressed about going back to work...

Take care girls ....speak soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am enjoying my last few days of no work. I go back on Monday :cry:. But I thank God for a job. 

How are you all doing today?


----------



## jojo1972

Well I've been to the doctors today who have refused to give me an early scan:growlmad: I've had to phone the hospital where I had my op and my surgeon is writing them a letter telling them that I've got to have one to make sure baby is in the right place. Why can't anything be simple?
Hope you are all doing well and good luck with the clomid Crystal, you might end up with multiples :winkwink: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

JoJo, sorry they were not helpful. I hope you get the scan you need.

Afm, I am enjoying my last weekday off. Have a football game to attend tonight so I will be pretty busy this weekend. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## jasminep0489

:hugs: That's such wonderful news, JoJo! I just can't believe they won't give you the scan, though. You're right....nothing is ever just *that* simple. 

Well, I have just under five weeks left, so Crystal it's your turn for a BFP then Ready, then hopefully I'll be the last one and we can all be PG together !!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, everything is going good so far with this little one. Morning sickness is kicking in so thats a good sign:happydance: Hope all is well with everyone and that you aren't having to many side effects with the clomid Crystal xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

JoJo - Nothing is ever easy is it?... I hope you get your scan through asap, and have your blood work done too! Hope you havent got too long to wait, good sign regarding morning sickness though you may be feel terrible its a very assuring sign...Take it easy...I am so happy for you...you must be enlightened with the your little bean....x

Ready....Glad to know you are on the road to recovery and back to work soon....Are you tracking your cycle and when do you think you would be ready to TTC?

Jasmine....5 weeks will fly by ....countdown is on its way..hang in there and here's hoping we can keep you motivated until your op date...

I am on day 4 of Clomid today and apart from a few flash sweats from hot to cold I dont feel any different....I suppose the true indicaton of the results of clomid will really kick in when I Ovulate....hopefully in the next 6 days...:happydance: Then lots of BD due in the coming week I think...then fingers crossed!!!! then the dreaded 2ww will kick in and I suppose I will read every little symptom. and be left wondering until I can test..lol Bring it on......I am so excited for all of us..I will of course list any more symptoms on here as and when they happen......Take care everyone and I will look forward in reading your progress everyone....xx:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal, GL with TTC with clomid. I hope you get your BFP real soon.

JoJo, How are you doing today.


----------



## jasminep0489

Yes, I totally agree....the morning sickness is a great sign that your levels are strong! I remember being sooo sick with my two healthy pregnancies whereas the other two I just didn't experience that, so all signs are good for you, JoJo.

Hope you all had a good weekend and I can't wait to hear more good news from you other two very soon. :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

My cycle is totally whacked out this month, my AF has only lasted 3 days and I am not as heavy as I was pre operation???...I totally feel like a different woman! I have lost about 7llbs in 2 weeks and I feel great, no side effects really from Clomid yet, but countdown to O day approaching! I have bought some really early pregnancy tests like 10mlU so I can test as soon as 10DPO hopefully....I will keep posting.....Take care everyone...x


----------



## jasminep0489

Mine usually only lasts about that long. That's good you're not getting any side effects. Did the TL affect you at all? I know some women have gotten that PTLS from getting their tubes tied and after they have the TR their symptoms go away.

Anyways, I hope all is doing well today. :hugs: Hope your lil' bean is still hanging in there and getting stronger everyday, JoJo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Crystal, I am glad you are feeling good and everything seems to be working out for you.

JoJo, how are you feeling today?

Jasmine, not too long to go. I remember when my ticker had that I had 1 month to go. I thought that was a long time but it actually went pretty fast. I am so excited for you. :happydance:

Afm, today was the first day back at work. So far so good though. It is extremely cold in my office. I have asked to make it a little warmer. But I guess they will sooner or later. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Mamalg74

I had my tubal reversal surgery on May 19, 2010 and have been ttc for three cycles and just got my bfp! i am 35, I had my TL when I was 22. I have three children 19, 16, 14. Crazy! Everything feels normal but won't see my doctor for a few weeks.


----------



## crystal69uk

BIG CONGRATULATIONS MAMALG74!!!!!:bfp:

It is brilliant to hear of any success stories.......we all hope we will follow you and Jo Jo who also found out this week after a successful TRS!!!

You have made my day....Enjoy every minute of this and take care x:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Mine usually only lasts about that long. That's good you're not getting any side effects. Did the TL affect you at all? I know some women have gotten that PTLS from getting their tubes tied and after they have the TR their symptoms go away.
> 
> Hi Jasmin, Yeah I had PTLS really bad and I was a total witch, I had very painful periods, my mood swings were lasting all month, I was a nightmare, I had really bad ovulation pain every month and all of this has disappeared ....its amazing how our hormones work and I do really feel like a different person, and whether its all in my mind set it maybe be to early to say...but I hope it continues.....As you will see another BFP lady has posted below......Come on girls ...hope we can all get our BFP's before Christmas. Take Care


----------



## ready4onemore

Just poppping to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## carla76

Im feeling soo much better and im so excited had lots of woman getting back to me with good news! hope ur ok after the op and lots of luck to u : )


----------



## crystal69uk

Well Ladies I have made a huge decision....I am not going back to my high flying job....I am giving up being a Regional Manager and I am now officially a lady of Leisure....My F&F have all said we have paid enough money and gone through enough stress for me to go back to work and undo all of this which we have gone through....I have a tough job...travelling mile across the country staying in hotels and constantly being stressed about my targets and team...I dont do a 9-5 job and I wish I did......Its a true saying you either want to be a mum or a business woman and I have been that Business Woman all of my life...now I just want to be a full time mum for the time being anyway...and to give us the best chance to conceive and have a happy and healthy pregnancy when it happens.......Just thought I would share my life with you all and even though we will take a huge hit financially .....I can live with that my family and children are the most important now...not work !!! I feel like a weight has lifted from my shoulders....Hope you all have a good day....and I hope to hear of some more success stories in the coming weeks....Take Care


----------



## jojo1972

Well done Crystal, I've not long started my job and cause of the risk involved I have the health and safety coming in friday to do a risk assessment to see if I can stay there, or I have to move. Finally got my scan booked for the october 26th, so fingers crossed all will be well.
Hope you are all doing well? and I'm suffering with morning sickness quite bad but loving it lol :happydance: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww Brilliant News JoJo.....I bet you cant wait to see your little bundle on the screen, I am sure everything will be wonderful, great sign you are still sickly...although it may make you feel like Urgggh.....your little bean is reminding you its there....hormones are great!!!!!:happydance:

Take care and if you feel like posting us your scan picture please do so...Im thrilled for you....Only hope its my turn soon...fingers crossed...x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

JoJo, that is great news. Please share a scan picture with us.

Crystal, I wish I could stay home. I love where I work I just don't care for my department. 

Afm, I am okay. I have pulled a muscle in my neck and that doesn't feel good at all. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry to hear about your neck problems Ready!.....you have done really well returning back to work I read on your other post that your work have moved your place of work into an open office...what a bummer!!!...Hope they dont make your life too difficult and you continue liking your work ....I am quite sad leaving work as I loved working with my colleagues, however my targets and home life balance wasnt bearable any more.


Jo Jo good luck for your scan we are thinking about you hun....:happydance:

Take care everyone and I will drop in later.


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you everyone and I will try and post the scan pic on Tuesday. It won't be long now Crystal til you and Ready are pregnant. The one thing I did different this cycle was to take Macca root, I really do think it made a big difference. xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone today.

JoJo, is maca root a pill or something you have to eat? 

Crystal, when is your last day?

I will check in a little later ladies have a good day.


----------



## jasminep0489

It's so wonderful to see all these women having such success after their TR's. It really is inspiring and gives us such hope that we will one day have our BFPs. 

JoJo- I can't wait to see that scanned pic of your LO. I'm ordering me some macca root today so I have it on hand after my TR (or should I start it now?)!!!! 

Crystal- I believe you have made the best decision for you and your family. I was able to stay home with my children before they started school and it was such a blessing. I probably won't be able to it this time around, because I will have a crazy amount of student loans to pay back. :cry: This country makes me so angry that I have to pay so much to get an education! Oh well, I could vent for days about that subject! :growlmad:

Ready- Hope your neck feels better soon! 

I'll check in again soon!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Can someone explain the maca root to me please? LOL


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ready, I have been looking into this as well and this is what I have found:-

Maca root is used for *fertility enhancement* (even in animals!), male and female *menopause*, stamina, endurance, and hormone related problems in both men and women.
For example, men have used it for *impotence*, erectile problems, and increased testosterone levels. Women have used Maca Root for *hot flashes, a HRT alternative, perimenopause, and PMS associated problems*. It will not cause ovaries to atrophy, unlike HRT, as it stimulates the body to produce its own hormones, instead of supplying the body with hormones.
*Maca Root* works so effectively for both *men's and women's hormonal imbalances* because instead of supplying plant hormones (like phytoestrogens), it acts on the hypothalamus-pituitary gland. This hormonal pathway produces precursers to male and female hormones, as well as affecting the adrenal glands. Maca does not necessarily stimlulate it, but acts in a regulatory manner, so whether your body is producing too much or too little of a particular hormone, consuming Maca will balance your system.
*[FONT=Garamond, Serif]What's in Maca Supplements?[/FONT]*


Maca contains amino acids, minerals, sterols, fatty acids, vitamins, saponins, tannins, and carbohydrates (maca root is a tuber, a starch).

*amino acids* - alanine, argine, aspartate (not any relation to the artificial sweetener aspartame), glutamine, glycine, histidine, OH-proline, isoleucine, leucine, lysine, methionine, phenylalanine, proline, sarcosine, serine, threonine, tyrosine, and valine. Protein makes up 11 - 14% of maca root. 

*minerals* - calcium (this is the main mineral, with about 10%), copper, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, zinc, silica, and traces of iodine, manganese and sodium 

*sterols* - brassicasterol, erogosterol, ergostadienol, campesterol, sitosterol, and stigmasterol. (Plant sterols are part of the cell membrane and they are also used as the starting material in the production of steroidal drugs. They may inhibit tumour growth and regulate blood cholesterol). 

*fatty acids* - laric, myristic, palmitic, palmitoleic, linoleic, arachidic, steric, behanic, nervonic, lignoceric, tridecanoic,7-tridecanoic, perntadecanoic,7-pentadecanoic, heptadecanoic,9-heptadecanoic,nonadecanoic,11-nonadecanoic, and 15-eicosenoic. 

*vitamins* - A, B1, B2, B3, B12, C, D and E
Macca Root has helped Jasmine with a BFP so maybe it is worth a go.....I am currently taking prenatal vitimins like yourself I am taking Pregnacare which is similar but everyone is different. Hope this helps....


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Crystal. I may have to look into that.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey Ladies....Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend.....Weather here is miserable, wet:rain: windy and set to continue....Dark nights setting in and clocks go back next weekend...urggg....Be dark at 4.00pm...its like living in the dark ages :wacko:

Ive been having really weird dreams recently and they seem so real, I think I have so much on my mind its even effecting me in my sleep...!!!

Definately think the clomid is working and my ovaries are bubbling away with activity and I should O in the next few days......OPK's are working and should get that surge either today or tomorrow then lots of :sex:then hopefully DH's :spermy: will be on a mission for the next few days...... wow this has been a long cycle..its so hard to think about anything else isnt it when you are TTC....I think my 2WW will be even longer.....I am having bloods checked for progest on day 21 so hopefully I will know how well the clomid has worked and cant wait for level results....

Jo Jo I bet you are buzzing for Tuesday cant wait to hear from you with your good news...EDD and all of that stuff....x

Ready. hope you get your cycle soon and then you can start TTC let us know of your progress....do you usually have a normal cycle and O?

Jasmine not long now until your operation........Tick Tick....wont be long now hun xx

Anyone wanting to post their feelings and progress please do so...its great to hear anyones stories....Take care everyone...


----------



## jojo1972

I know what you mean about the long TWW, they are awful. Really hope you concieve this time hunny.
Yep can't wait til Tuesday to make sure bean is in the right place, but I think it is. I've read on the internet that with an ectopic you will get a positive on a test but it won't get any darker as the pregnancy progresses? Well my tests are blazing now and I've got so much sickness too. Twins also run in my side of the family so we will know on Tuesday:thumbup:
Enjoy all the BDing Crystal and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww thanks Jo Jo.......I totally admire many women on here who have been TTC for many months after TRS. I am too impatient and cant think beyond the end of this month never mind 4 months or 1 or 2 years down the line!!!....This is a big waiting game isnt it...it is worse than any job interview feedback I have ever been waiting on and I have had some high flying jobs....lol.....I am so happy for your BFP and I only hope this thread brings lots of BFP's in the coming weeks...all we can do is hope and pray and I am sending lots of BABY DUST to everyone still TTC:dust:

Good luck for Tuesday...I know you will be fine...and GL for your Twins if they run in your familty already.....I bet you are soooooo excited....I am sooooo excited for you.......cant wait to see your scan pics.....xxxxx GREAT STUFF.........Looking forward to everything on this thread.....


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies........Well I am O-ing today:happydance: 4 days early....Clomid is doing strange stuff to my cycle cant believe its this early though......fingers crossed....x I was late for my AF last cycle after TRS so maybe my body is just catching up......feels like I have triggered both sides though as I usually O from just one side and the pain has been more than normal...I know this is to be expected so I am just getting on with it..Hope everyone is well....I will check in again tomorrow... Take care xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay I am glad the clomid is working for you. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, I wonder if we hear any news from Jo Jo, I hope everything went well at her scan appt..x Hope for an update soon.


Ready I was also late for my 1st AF after TRS, here is hoping AF will come soon and you can start a whole cycle as a new woman...

I am still in pain from Ovulating and has been going on 3 days now...I def think it has been the clomid and I have been feeling sickly, cold, shivers and every time I cough/sneeze my tummy really hurts..like I am pulling my muscles.. ....I dont feel like I have a cold or flu though?....Very strange indeed..I think I will call my Dr in the morning as this has gone out a bit long and need some advice on the Clomid/Ovary issue....Having my blood checked soon but cant see the point as I know 100% I have O'd.... I am officially in the TTW :wacko: along side 1000's of other lucky ladies.....Speak soon xx


----------



## jojo1972

Today has been a very odd day and left me feeling a bit scared, first off they couldn't find baby on the tummy scan so I was asked to empty my bladder for a transvaginal one. Then they had trouble finding baby again, then they did lol, then put me behind a week saying I'm 5 weeks not 6? Then there was another blob lol and my OH asked what it was cause it looks like another sack? The ladie was muttering something about it being endometrium but not saying nothing much at all. We both weren't happy cause of course at 5 weeks you can't see the heart beat and it defo looks like 2 are in there and the woman who did the scan wouldn't commit or comment on anything, just saying I need another scan in 2 weeks to detect the heartbeat. 
Then bloods were taken for HCG beta and they said I need to go back in 2 days to retest and that they would phone to tell us the numbers today cause they don't matter its the ones on thursday that do to make sure they double? Then they phone my OH this afternoon whilst I'm at work to tell him they came back at 2600 and that I really need to go back on Thursday? It really has left my head spinning, I don't know if they are high or low? if there is 1 or 2 in there and its doing my head in. Can any of you PLEASE shed some light on this for me xxx
 



Attached Files:







babie 1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









babies 2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jojo1972

jojo1972 said:


> Today has been a very odd day and left me feeling a bit scared, first off they couldn't find baby on the tummy scan so I was asked to empty my bladder for a transvaginal one. Then they had trouble finding baby again, then they did lol, then put me behind a week saying I'm 5 weeks not 6? Then there was another blob lol and my OH asked what it was cause it looks like another sack? The ladie was muttering something about it being endometrium but not saying nothing much at all. We both weren't happy cause of course at 5 weeks you can't see the heart beat and it defo looks like 2 are in there and the woman who did the scan wouldn't commit or comment on anything, just saying I need another scan in 2 weeks to detect the heartbeat.
> Then bloods were taken for HCG beta and they said I need to go back in 2 days to retest and that they would phone to tell us the numbers today cause they don't matter its the ones on thursday that do to make sure they double? Then they phone my OH this afternoon whilst I'm at work to tell him they came back at 2600 and that I really need to go back on Thursday? It really has left my head spinning, I don't know if they are high or low? if there is 1 or 2 in there and its doing my head in. Can any of you PLEASE shed some light on this for me xxx

On the pics, see if you can see 2 sacs on the left hand side and tell me what you think please? Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, I googled hcg beta levels at 5 weeks and two sites said this:

5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 

so I think you are okay. I just hate you had a bad experience at the doctor's office.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo, I am really sorry you have not had the answers you wanted from the Hospital regarding your scan, I think they could have asked a Dr to come in and speak to you to clarify things.......I can def see two outlines on your scan, maybe you arent as far on as initially thought? and maybe there is 2 in there..........It is always good to check your levels again within 48 hours as your numbers should double on your next results if everything is OK with the bundles........Sending lots of Baby dust....xxx I really hope you get some answers in the next few days....and I know it is easy for me to say but try and relax a little until you have more feedback from your Dr....Take care hun....I know Ready has done a little research into your numbers so I think you will be ok....Hang in there hun xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you so much ladies, I feel a bit better today after sleeping on it lol. It doesn't help at the moment that I finish work at 10.00pm every night this week too and tiredness has really set in. I'll let you know the numbers again after work tomorrow. Lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal69uk

Glad your feeling a little better Jo!!:flower:

Fingers crossed for your blood test x

I am still having these pains and they havent let off now for 4 days...everytime I sit or start walking its like I have pulled muscles in my lower tummy, I am also getting pulling pains and alot of pressure...WTH?
I think my ovaries are really overstimulated or something...I have phoned the Dr who did TRS and he hasnt come back to me yet, whether he thinks it could be the clomid or not? Surely the cramps will ease off soon?... If things dont ease off soon I think I may have to go the A&E for some advice? Nothing is ever plain sailing is it?....


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, I am glad you are feeling better. Please keep us posted.

Crystal, please keep us posted on your pains also.

Afm, I have not had af as of yet. I am normally 28 days, today is cd30. Did you ladies start on time after TR or was it late? Please share.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ready I usually have a 28 day cycle and my AF was delayed after TRS by 4 days......Is there any possibility you are preggers too? Have you had tests for O-ing on day 21 of your previous cycles to show you were O-ing?

Still bad cramps...I have had enough.... I am ill doubled up...I will go to Hospital tomorrow if I am no better in the morning its impossible to have O pains for this long?....I will keep you posted.

Jo good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## jojo1972

I also suffer with the same thing as you Crystal. I really don't know whether it good or a curse really? On the one hand you know exactly when you're ovulating and whether its on 1 side or both :winkwink: but it does leave you in agony. I found that since the TR it was really painful every month and I know I ovulated from both sides and I've concieved :happydance: Did you actually feel the eggs pop this time? or are they still ready to go? Sounds like there is a good chance you have more than one to go or they have gone and it does still leave you in pain for quite awhile after when there is more than one gone :cry: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Crystal, I am going to wait for a week more. If still no af will go to the doctor.

Good luck tomorrow Jojo.


----------



## jojo1972

The numbers have come back in at 4200 :happydance: back on the 8th November for another scan xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> The numbers have come back in at 4200 :happydance: back on the 8th November for another scan xxx

:hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:​
I am so happy for you. Thank God!!


----------



## crystal69uk

BRILLIANT NEWS JO JO 
:baby::baby: 
:thumbup::happydance:
:hug:
You will sleep like a baby tonight with that knowledge....we are so happy for you....You Go Girl!!!!
​I am still in great pain...I think you were spot on Jo my Ovulating has hit a huge high tonight, my pain is 10/10 and I have had to take some strong painkillers as paracetamol wasnt even touching it.....If this is what Clomid does I am def NOT taking it next month.....I spoke with my DR today and he reckons he has never seen any of his patients with over stimulated ovaries before...Well looks like I am his 1st.....Wont know how many eggs I have released (I think a few) until after 3rd November Progest blood tests....Roll on...and I hope I feel better tomorrow....xxx Take Care Ladies....xxx​


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi all,

Well I did end up at A&E last night......allllll night...Got rushed into Hospital via blue light on ambulance...Was the worst pain I have ever experienced....It all got too much and I couldnt take the pain any longer.....Clomid totally made my ovaries over stimulate...had x-rays bloods taken and they were through the roof....My pulse was over the top and my blood pressure was extremely high.....Back at Hospital for ultra sound on Monday and then more blood taken on Wednesday....I feel like a pin cushion.....Well I only hope there will be some light at the end of this month....and as for next month...I repeat I am NOT taking CLOMID ever ever again!!! xx

Hope everyone is feeling ok and I pray no-one goes through what I did last night! I am off to get some sleep now as I must of napped for 1 hour max all night...


----------



## jojo1972

Arrrrrrrrr babes that is soooooooooo awful, hope you are feeling a bit better today. When I ovulated from both sides, it was bad enough with the pain so I can only imagine what you are going through :cry: Hope at least a couple of them gets fertilized, then you will be on :cloud9: :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Also FX for your :bfp: Ready, its sounding really positive at the moment. The only time I've been late is when I was pregnant so I'm really hoping for you xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Happy Friday!!

Crystal, I hope your get to feeling better and that we a bundle of joy out it too.

Jojo, how are you feeling these days? I hope the morning sickness has gone.


----------



## jojo1972

I've still got the morning sickness but feel really happy about it as it proves the hormones have kicked in :thumbup: When are you going to test? xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> I've still got the morning sickness but feel really happy about it as it proves the hormones have kicked in :thumbup: When are you going to test? xxx

No I haven't had af since the TR. I want to have 1 before we actively ttc. But she taking to long so we may start trying next week. LOL I am looking forward to the morning sickness.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

Ready - Its a bummer when you want AF to show for the right reasons and then she doesnt show?....Hope you start actively TTC real soon...Our bodies like to play tricks on us ....I know I am living from day to day at the moment with my symptoms and cycle.

Jo Jo - Really glad the hormones are kicking in ..... Morning Sickness is worth it...it will pass after your 1st Trimester hopefully.....and like Ready has said....We would all love to have it at the moment....:happydance: Take good care of yourself and I bet you cant wait until your next scan...will be wonderful to see your one or two little bundles of joy! Cant wait for the results...I am soooooooooo excited for you...xx

I dont have morning sickness yet, but I feel so sickly still...I think all the pain I have been through in the last week has tooks its toil.....I definately think there is something going on down there as I feel totally different...too early to tell anything....so its a waiting game for me....Cant wait to find out what my numbers are on Wednesday....:thumbup: I am out at an engagement party tonight so I am going to take it easy and I wont be comsuming vast amounts of alcohol either but I am looking forward to dressing up and feeling a little like myself again.. I will have to wear something appropriate to hide the needle marks from my blood test as I am all bruised but I am sure I will find something in my wardrobe....or even go and have some retail therapy ...hmmm the latter sounds better....

Have a nice weekend everyone...Take Care xx


----------



## jojo1972

Really hope you have caught this month and enjoy tonight Crystal. With everything you have been through this last week, you deserve to let your hair down :hugs: Hope af turns up soon Ready so you can ttc very soon. Enjoy your weekends xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal have fun tonight like Jojo said you deserve it. Take pictures.

Jojo, I bet you can't wait to your next scan. I hope they will be able to tell you if it is one or two.

Afm, we have a football game later today. Then hubby and I will have some QT together. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## jojo1972

Sounds like you 2 are having wonderful weekends:happydance: I'm back at work tomorrow and OH just works all the time anyway lol. You're right Ready, I really can't wait to find out if its 1 or 2 in here. Just wish they would of told us with the 1st scan instead of making us wait for 2 weeks. OH swears its 2 by the scan pics and the midwife keeps saying MAYBE. xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

Just checking in.....Had a great time at the party although I was in pain for most of it and couldnt dance to save my life....the pressure on my left side is quite severe still....It was nice to have a change of scenery though! and meet up with some friends we havent seen for a while, we actually got cheers and applauds when we walked into the fucntion....lol,,..I am off to Hospital this morning for a scan of my ovaries, and other bits but I think it may be a little late seeing as I O'd on Thursday...Still have a pulling feeling on my left side and it hurts when I cough, sneeze and cant stand up straight still, so maybe my ovaries are still swollen from the Clomid....I will check in later with an update....:hugs:

Ready has AF showed yet? Hope you are keeping well...x:thumbup:
Jo Jo hope work didnt have you too tired and your morning sickness is kicking in still....:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

Back from Hospital after my internal scan and I have a Corpus Luteum Cyst on my left ovary which measures 1 inch this is 5-6 DPO, Doctor said I COULD be in the very early stages of Pregnancy but still too early to tell, but the CL cyst does prepare the body for pregnancy by releasing Progesterone until the placenta takes over in the 10-12 weeks of pregnancy.....I know I am hopeful but this could also just be as a result of the clomid and having O'd a huge egg from the mature Follicle?....I have been told to take it easy as I still have pain and if I am not pregnant the CP cyst will disappear in the next few weeks...Just a waiting game now I suppose at least I know what the cause was! as you know you think all kinds when in our situation. ...Hope everyone is keeping well... I will check in again soon for any updates....x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal, I really hope it is a baby. That would be nice. But I also hope you get to feeling much better.

Jojo, where are you? How are you feeling today?

Afm, still not AF!!:shrug:


----------



## jojo1972

I don't know how you do it Ready? I would of been testing by now...:thumbup:

Thats great news Crystal and sounds really hopeful, praying that you have your lil bean :happydance:

I've been real good too, lots of morning sickness and all going well up to yet. The tiredness is bad to the point of I could quite easily sleep at work, but I expected it to be different this time with me being older:winkwink: I'm back at hospital for my next scan on Monday 8th November and should find out then if its 1 or 2 I've got in here. From the last scan pics my OH swears its 2 lol, but the hospital aren't saying a word yet:nope:

I can't wait til you both test, :bfp:'s for us all would be brill xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow, I can't believe you might have two in there!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you, JoJo! Isn't it funny that we were just talking about twinnies and here it is that you might have two in there?

Well, Sounds like that Clomid is causing you some serious pain, Crystal. I would definitely lay off of it next month. I hope the reason is because you conceived this month though!

Sorry I have been MIA this last week. School, work, and family is really taking up all my time. I had the summer off so I could play online whenever, but now I'm back to reality and must manage my time now. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Wow, I can't believe you might have two in there!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you, JoJo! Isn't it funny that we were just talking about twinnies and here it is that you might have two in there?
> 
> Well, Sounds like that Clomid is causing you some serious pain, Crystal. I would definitely lay off of it next month. I hope the reason is because you conceived this month though!

Hi Jasmine...great to hear from you, sorry you have been so busy at work...Not long now and counting down still until TR day!!!!

Yeah I am paying for the side effects I had a feeling I would...I will see what my levels are tomorrow but I am already aware that I O'D. Just looking forward to not being in pain all the time, hope it eases off soon I am worn out!.............................Great news about JoJo too we are wishing her on....cant wait for the news about the next scan..x

Ready how are you feeling hun ....has AF showed yet? 

I will check in later ladies. hope all is well xx :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Not long to go now Jasmine, and so nice to hear from you :thumbup:

Are the hospital going to rescan you Crystal to see if you are pregnant?

And Ready, is there a possibility that you could be pregnant? Cause if there is, you will need to test soon so you can be scanned and make sure little one is in the right place hun.

Not long to go for me to find out if it is definitely twins and morning sickness is really bad now. Can't wait for updates from all of you xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo Jo, no not until I get my Progest results back on Friday, then I am getting my bloods (HCG) checked again on Tuesday next week as this would show if I am or not. Trying not to get my hopes up though as It would be a miracle to succeed 1st go but I am hopeful. If not then month 2 will commence....with NO clomid next cycle!!! Scans are usually scheduled in for the 6th week of pregnancy but I will have to wait to see if I get a BFP before that happens.....fingers crossed I will be dying to do a EPT after the weekend so I will keep you updated with my findings....:happydance:

Ready .....let us know how you are getting on...like Jo has said ...Is there any possibility you could be BFP already???? My Doctor told me to wait 2 weeks to heal and then start BD when we felt up to it..! So you should start trying if you wanted to?


----------



## jojo1972

I am soooooooooooo keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Crystal xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> And Ready, is there a possibility that you could be pregnant? Cause if there is, you will need to test soon so you can be scanned and make sure little one is in the right place hun.

NO, I am waiting for my first AF from TR. I haven't had one since the TR. I want to have one AF so that I can try. Just want to know that I am normal.


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww Ready I am sure your AF will turn up soon.....I know we are all different but maybe your TRS has delayed it slightly, try not to worry about it as that can cause delay too...I know I was later than normal for my 1st AF after Surgery...and many women who have shared their experiences on here have waited a number of weeks before it showed....Try not to worry you are perfectly normal and I am sure AF will show so you can TTC straight away afterwards.....:hugs:It will be a huge relief I know..wont be long before you can BD with your Hubby fingers crossed for you hun xx

Well my pain has nearly gone apart from a few twinges...which I am so glad about...feel more like myself and back to normal again....its been one hell of a rollercoaster ride these past few weeks..:wacko: I am looking forward to the weekend soon to be with my family....My mum is travelling over on Friday to stay with us for a while and I have my 18 year old son home too, as he is on a break from his professional football. we are going away to watch him play in his cup match on Saturday so fingers crossed he scores a few goals....nothing like keeping busy to keep my mind of the TWW ...Have a great day ladies. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, I have just received my results, not sure what else they mean but my Progesterone level is at 76.4 on CD21 wow :happydance: I have been told anything over 30 is really good I know I have O'd because of the pain I had......but getting these results has confirmed O has happened just hope we caught the eggs......6 days to go until testing, really trying not to get my hopes up......having a few symptoms but could be AF symptoms too! Will try EPT at the weekend I think! 10 mlu which is a good level to test for.

I will check in later, hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Superdrug ones are 10miu, good luck hunny FX xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well. I finally got AF, now I can this TTC show on the road.


----------



## jojo1972

I had my scan this morning and its not good news, I've got to go back next week but it is just 1 with no heartbeat. If I don't miscarry naturally within a weeks time I will have to have a D&C :cry: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awwwwwwwwwwww NOOOOOOOOOOO.:growlmad:

I am so sorry Jo Jo....My thoughts are with you both, must be devastating for you to come to terms with and especially what is to come in the next week or so......I went through this some 16 years ago when I lost my 2nd Pregnancy with no heartbeat...I ended up having a D&C as it did not come away................xxxxxxx But did have a successful preg and birth with my DD later on..... There is hope for you hunny, guess this has been a horrible month for both of us...take care for now. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> I had my scan this morning and its not good news, I've got to go back next week but it is just 1 with no heartbeat. If I don't miscarry naturally within a weeks time I will have to have a D&C :cry: xxx

:hugs: I am so sorry. I really hate this for you. I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Morning, well I have tested this morning at 12 DPO and a BFN! I couldnt wait any longer to test so looks like I am out this month.....I was stupid to think I would be one of those ladies to conceive first time after operation........ AF will arrive soon.....All I can do is pick my heart off the floor and start the new month with a new attitude...like most women on here I guess. My heart goes out to everyone TTC or going through this emotional rollacoaster.

Jo Jo take care hunny and if you feel like you need to vent some anger please get typing if you feel up to it. I hope you are getting the support you need from your GP etc.

Ready glad to know AF arrived, BD takes on a different meaning now looking forward in hearing some good feedback about your progress..

Hopefully this thread will bring some good news soon. :happydance:

Jasmine, not long till your in the same boat as us and you will be on the road to TTC with us all...........

Take care everyone and I will check in again later.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Crystal, I really thought this would be your month hunny, and its great news Ready that AF has turned up :winkwink: lots of BDing coming up for you. Only 10 days to go Jasmine, good luck hunny, bet you feel really excited and nervous all rolled into one x.
With me its just a waiting game now, the bleeding I've already had is from the twin being re absorbed. Thats all stopped again now and I've only got the normal stretching pains. The remaining baby doesn't seem to be developing properly and all they could really see was the yolk sac. What they did fail to say (which I found out though research myself) is about my tilted womb, which can make it hard to see anything before 10 weeks and as the gestational sac is in line and grown to 6+2 weeks pregnant from the last scan which they told me measured at 4+3. It has grown quite a bit and even though they couldn't find babies heartbeat they did find the yolk sac witch wasn't there last time. 
I suppose i'm hanging on for some sort of miracle and hoping they have made a mistake, they did say I had a slight chance so I'll hang on to that for now xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Crystal, sorry hunny. :hugs: Your time and mine will come.

Jojo, yes sweetie keep the faith. I will be praying for you and for a great miracle for you.

Afm, Af has not been so bad. But I did have some clots. (sorry tmi) but other than that she did not bring very much pains or cramps. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## jojo1972

Hello everyone, well I've decided to seek a second opinion at a private clinic where the scanners are alot better. I'm going tonight at 6.45pm for a 4D scan to make sure that there is no baby or heartbeat. Its cost quite a bit, but its nothing compared to the closesure it will bring if the hospital are right. I just feel like I can't wait til next monday to find out whats happening and waiting for an op (which I won't have unless I really have too). I prefer to have the meds if baby is really gone. Having a D&C at my age isn't really a good call. I don't want to risk anymore scar tissue which will make it more difficult to concieve in the future. Wish me luck and I'll update tonight xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> Hello everyone, well I've decided to seek a second opinion at a private clinic where the scanners are alot better. I'm going tonight at 6.45pm for a 4D scan to make sure that there is no baby or heartbeat. Its cost quite a bit, but its nothing compared to the closesure it will bring if the hospital are right. I just feel like I can't wait til next monday to find out whats happening and waiting for an op (which I won't have unless I really have too). I prefer to have the meds if baby is really gone. Having a D&C at my age isn't really a good call. I don't want to risk anymore scar tissue which will make it more difficult to concieve in the future. Wish me luck and I'll update tonight xxx

Good luck Jojo. Praying for good news. If you don't mind me asking what is your age? I am 38.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi JoJo, GOOD LUCK for tonight hunny, it will be money well spent to give you piece of mind and like you say when you get to our age, scar tissue is the last thing we need to hinder TTC! I really hope you get the results you need to move forward and I know our NHS system is great but sometimes sooooooo slow and waiting lists are so long even for routine gyne problems......:growlmad: 

Keep us posted later on if you feel like it......Best wishes to you and your partner!!!

Ready......I will be 38 later on this month (29th) so not feeling my birthday much though I think I will go backwards this year and stay at 37....lol..

AF still hasnt arrived....bought loads of internet cheapies for Ov and Preg tests for this month from ebay.... hope AF comes soon so we can start a new cycle....but I am prepared more now, as this may take alot longer than we first thought.......

I will pop in later ladies.....xx


----------



## jojo1972

Well I'm back and its 50/50, the gestational sac has grown to 17.9mm and the yolk sac can now be clearly seen when on monday it couldn't be. Still no fetal pole or heart beat but everything else is text book. Nothing has started collasping but I've had 2 bleeds around the sac. Looks like I'm further back than I thought and I'm not out of the running yet:thumbup: I'm just still praying that monday will bring better news and a heart beat will appear xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry Ready, I was 38 in september xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Well I'm back and its 50/50, the gestational sac has grown to 17.9mm and the yolk sac can now be clearly seen when on monday it couldn't be. Still no fetal pole or heart beat but everything else is text book. Nothing has started collasping but I've had 2 bleeds around the sac. Looks like I'm further back than I thought and I'm not out of the running yet:thumbup: I'm just still praying that monday will bring better news and a heart beat will appear xxx

 
Awww hopeful news Jo,:thumbup: lets pray your little bubble grows some more!wow I bet your head is in bits still though and you will be hanging on a thread until Monday again. Sending lots of fairy dust Jo, hope you will get good news again...xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Ladies we need to change our group name to 38. LOL

Jojo, I am still praying for you. I hoping to hear good news on Monday. What day in September did you turn 38? I turned 38 on September 9th.

Crystal, I am hoping af comes for you too. It would be great if we got preggers together. 

Talk with you ladies later.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi all again lol, I was 38 on the 14th (but still don't feel it :winkwink:) and like Crystal I'm thinking of counting backwards soon.

It would be great for you both to fall pregnant together BEFORE christmas that would be great. AF will rear its ugly head soon Crystal, she always does when you don't want her too.

Thank you both for all your support, I love this thread and the new friends I've made on here xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Morning Ladies,

AF arrived bang on time this morning.....YEY!!! :happydance:Right now I am determined to get as much BD's in this month as I possibly can! God help my Hubby....I have already warned him I will jump on him at every opportunity......I am pleased he is big built other wise I might do some damage...lol..:winkwink: Hopefully as I am not taking clomid this month I wont get as many pains and will feel more like doing the deed....I think I might have to have a trip to Ann Summers to spice things up a bit haha.

Ready it would be great for us to follow Jo Jo and one of us or even both.... to get a BFP before Christmas!!!! CANT WAIT !!!!

Jo Jo we are with you all the way hunny and our hearts too! Hope you are still feeling positive and hopeful about yesterday....roll on Monday......xxx

Just glad we have this thread to vent our feelings a little as I am sure we completely bamboozle our partners with our chit chat....Its like I have a compulsive disorder about becoming preggers...lol....At least we all know IT CAN happen now we have had our TRS!!!! :happydance:

Weather is gale force here today in the North East I live very rural in the country and we have had SNOW showers last night, its really wet this morning though snow not lying......Winter is here, good excuse to get to bed early to snuggle up....

Hang in there ladies, I can just feel some more good news coming...xxx Thanks for being here!!!!...xxxx I will check in later xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

The dreaded SNOW, it very wet n windy here in nottingham and very cold, but thankfully no snow yet. I'm still clinging on to the hope we have and 50/50 can go either way so I'll hang on to the good half:winkwink:

Christmas is coming very fast and at least I have christmas shopping to take my mind off things. I love all the lights and decorations in the town centre and can take my OH niece with me. She is only 10 and can give anyone a run for there money in the shopping department:thumbup:xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Crystal, sorry the witch came. But now we both can get to :sex: so we can have our :bfp:. That would be a great Christmas gift. 

Jojo, praying that Monday brings great news for you.

Jasmine, I hope all is well. You don't have long to go. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jasminep0489

JoJo- I am praying for you, sweetie! :flower: 

Sorry I haven't been posting much, but school and work is taking up so much of my time. 

Well, my aid money came in from school so the surgery is definitely happening next week! I kept looking on my student portal two or three times a day to see if it had posted and finally I looked at 11 last night before I went to bed and it was there. :happydance:

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

Oh yeah, you can't call this 38, Ready cause I'm 34. :winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

Jasmine, so glad you posted. I was getting worry sweetie. I was the same way with my aid money from school too. LOL 

Okay since Jasmine is 34 we have to call the group 30something-Fabulous. :haha:


----------



## jasminep0489

There you go! That's it! 

Yeah I was starting to worry that I would have to reschedule my surgery, but luckily it came. 

Are you going to start trying this cycle? I see you have 11 days 'til O.


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> There you go! That's it!
> 
> Yeah I was starting to worry that I would have to reschedule my surgery, but luckily it came.
> 
> Are you going to start trying this cycle? I see you have 11 days 'til O.

I was but I think I am going to wait one more cycle. Just to get my hormones in order.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ladies,

Jasmine glad to know you are still in the running for your surgery, 6 days to go! :happydance: Time will fly by now, best of luck to you.:flower:

Ready I think it takes a few cycles to get back to normal etc..:thumbup:.My AF this month is so heavy, this is my 2nd one after surgery and so different to my 1st AF which was so light. I am still taking my vitamins so hopefully I will have a better cycle this month without the clomid, I can only try eh!

Good luck for Monday JoJo, fingers crossed for you hunny... my thoughts are wth you xxx

Pretty boring weekend for me...just getting ready to watch X Factor and Take That Documentory, how old am I getting lol...I think I might even stretch to a glass on wine to lift my mood a little...:dohh:

Hope you all have a Fab weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Saturday ladies,

Crystal, that seems like my weekend except I will throw in some studying. 

Jojo, praying for you that Monday will bring good news. 

Jasmine, you will be on the ttc side in no time. I am so excited for you.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello where is everyone these days?


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ready, still here but was hoping Jo Jo would post some good news from yesterday scan?? I hope she is ok....x

I have been job hunting and looking for something a little less stressful than my previous job so I have been writing some applications, it looks like we may be moving home too as the job market is pretty scarce in my rural town, and I dont want to have a National Role again travelling up and down the country.....If we eventually do get preggers then I would like to be back where my friends and family are so again it means moving home which I am quite glad about....:happydance:

Weather is freezing here with ground frost and about -1 degrees Brrrrrrrrr...So my little girl has gone to school wrapped like an eskimo..bless...Snow is on its way soon.....Usually snows around my birthday so not long now....xxx

Are you still hanging on Ready TTC?.....You do what is best for you hunny x I am trying to jump on DH as much as possible now and BD every other day and I have also starting charting BBT to give me some clues....so I will let you know how I am getting on.

I bet Jasmine is buzzing now, I am sure everything will be spot on for her...:thumbup:

Jo Jo we are still here if you need to talk....I would like to hear how you got on yesterday, thinking and praying for you hunny:hugs:.xxx

I will check in again later for any updates....xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, well I think it went really well yesterday but the hospital think otherwise? Last week at the hospital the person who did the ultrasound told us she couldn't be sure she could even see the yolk sac. In her report she wrote that she DID see the yolk sac AND fetal pole. She lied, we went for the second opinion 2 days after on the wednesday and paid £60 for the scan. The lady searched everywhere and there was a definate yolk sac and NO fetal pole.

The first pic is what they found on the wednesday with definate no fatal pole but a nice round yolk sac and no collasping of the gestational sac.
Now the second pic is what they found yesterday, less than a week later and they are not happy with this? Sugar I'll have to attach it later as can't find it on computer. But the was a fetal pole as clear as day measuring 1.3mm but no heartbeat yet. They are saying its died now and wanted me to have surgery. We argued with them that the fetus wasn't there last week and showed them the pics from the second opinion, but all they would go by was the scan from last monday but agreed to scan me next week. 

We are yet again going to get another second opinion on wednesday evening at 7pm so I will let you all know if they find a heartbeat, but I think its progress and I'm definately pregnant xxx
 



Attached Files:







baby5.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks for posting Jo Jo I was worried!!!...Surely this is positive then?...I dont blame you for getting another second opinion at all?...How are your bloods doing are they still doubling too?....Your scan pics looks alot bigger than last time 2, cant wait to see the one you had yesterday:hugs:

Fingers crossed for you as always Jo, just sorry you have to waita little longer to get some results, hopefully you will get some better news on Wednesday.

Thanks for letting us know your progress.... xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Here is the scan pic from yesterday, and as you can clearly see there is a fetal pole now:happydance: I'm really not impressed with Queens Med.... I've never liked that hospital anyway lol, they are just trying to cover the other womans mistakes now. If she hadn't of put rubbish in the report, they would of been happy with the fetal pole appearing:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby 6.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crystal69uk

Looking good Jo Jo!!!! Definately progress isnt there! thanks for posting, I dont know much about your Hospital but the way you have been given misleading information is totally BAD PRACTICE, I would definately put a complaint in!

Just hope everything develops even more and you get more good news on Wednesday:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I was worried about you all.

Jojo, I am so happy for you. I hope the news is even better on Wednesday. :happydance:

Crystal, I am trying to hold out but I am not sure I am going to make it. LOL:haha:

Jasmine, you don't have long to go. Yay.:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Ready....DONT HOLD BACK!!!!.....go for it!!!!....you will be well healed now.....Catch that egg ....it will be hatching soon:happydance: You have had one full cycle since your TRS so I say You GO Girl!!! My Doctor said to start trying asap as soon as you feel ready and healed!

I am so excited for this month....just so hard to keep my mind off this subject....I have been reading lots of threads with BFP's etc...I am sooo jealous...I want one...lol...:coffee: Hopefully my time will come and YOURS 2 READY!! 

I keep saying all I want for Christmas is a BFP I should be O'ing just before my Birthday so I might get lucky...I can dream and have a little hope to get me through...xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'd say go for it Ready, I was told exactly the same as Crystal to go for it as soon as we felt up to it. My surgeon also siad to make love every 2-3 days so that we had fresh sperm there waiting all the time ready for when the egg is released:thumbup:

Thank you both soooooooooo much for your support through all this and I've got such a good feeling for your christmas :bfp:s xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies. So many people have just scared me about trying the first month. My hubby is ready right now. But I think if I do go for it I will get preggers. I just have this feeling I am going to be preggers for Christmas. :shrug: IDK why but I just feel like I am.


----------



## crystal69uk

Well Ready, what you waiting for???.......you had the operation exactly for this reason to get PREGGERS....If you feel it...DO IT.....xx

Cant wait for your BFP.....I sooooo hope you get it ...would be a fantastic Christmas for you!!!!:happydance::happydance:Go and join your hubby and get :sex::spermy: will get that Egg eventually!!! He He.. Dont be scared you know deep down it will work out for you...Go for it I say!:baby:

I think its an early night for me 2, we are off to a good start this month..... just need to keep it going for the next week and a bit...then I have told my hubby he can have a week off!!! ha ha:serenade: Yeah every other day will do me fine...Im worn out already...lol...

Baby Dancing takes on a whole new meaning and we have to keep going no matter what.....Come on Ready I am sure we can get a BFP this cycle...I am only a few days behind you .:hugs:...xxxx Plus we are only 1 week and 2 days apart from our TRS too!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

It would be wonderful for you both to be due about the same time :happydance: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

I think we will :sex: this weekend since that is close to my O day. 

Jojo, how long ago did you have your TR?


----------



## crystal69uk

Great stuff Ready!!!! You do what feels right for you, it doesnt really matter what everyone else thinks you should do.....Everyone is different and so is our Doctors views etc.... Just go with how YOU feel.:hugs:

Im currently charting my BBT etc and using OPK's so fingers crossed for this month xxx:shrug:

Pretty miserable day outside today....cant believe its Christmas in 6 weeks OMG......How time is flying by! Hope everyone is well..

Good Luck for today Jo Jo....hopefully you will be posting later after your scan......Sending lots of happy vibes xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, I had my TR done on the 16th June at the park hospital under Mr Gie. He has a very high success rate and it was quite expensive at £3840 but well worth it. Since then I've had 2 chemicals and this pregnancy! there has only been 1 month that I didn't fall pregnant, the 2 chemicals I had feint positives that turned negative a couple of days later then a few days after that AF would show and be heavier than usual. Thats why I decided not to test early anymore, cause is I hadn't of tested! I wouldn't of known and got my hopes up.

I'm the same as Crystal in the way that I know when I'm ovulating. Its painful every month and there is the odd month that I don't ovulate at all. The month before I fell pregnant I didn't ovulate then Ovulated twice the month after and got a blazing BFP at 6-7 days post ovulation this time, but I was late for AF. Just that I did ovulate late this time, which is why they are constantly measuring me behind.

I'm really nervous about later, but what ever will be, will be. I'm trying not to get too worked up about it this time. I'll post later tonight and let you all know whats happened, and I'm keeping my FX for a heartbeat xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed Jo!!!!

:dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal, I will see when I O what happens. But I am praying that God will see fit to give it to us. :thumbup:

Jojo, I hope you come back with good news today. :hugs:

Jasmine, I hope you get a chance to post soon. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Jasmine, only 2 days to go xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

well, tomorrow I leave for Jackson and then the day after I'll be all back together again!
:happydance:
I truly hope you get some good news today, JoJo. Seems like you've been getting the run around. 

Ready, I say go for it. Get started on that lil' one! 

Glad to know you're doing well and in such good spirits, Crystal! 

I'll post again after my surgery sometime this weekend and let you all know how it went. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

well its confirmed:cry: I've lost both babies :cry: I'm going to go for medical management and take the pills to complete the miscarriage, and then we will try again. 1 was reabsorbed and the other stopped growing at 6 weeks xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Jasmine xxx Thinking of you xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I am really sorry to hear that news JO and I am sooooo sorry for your loss, I had everything crossed for you.:hugs:..Must be devastating for you both....What a damn shame! This couldnt of happened to a nicer person.

If there is any comfort in your situation, it is the fact, at least you KNOW you can GET pregnant....and you can try again when you are ready..Hopefully with a much better outcome xxxx

I really hope the next few weeks are easy going for you and I hope you have the support from everyone around you.....Take Care with all my heart. xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Good luck Jasmine xxx Thinking of you xxx

Yeah good luck Jasmine look forward in hearing of your recovery xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you hunny, we will be trying again as soon as we can and hopefully next time will be different xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, I really wanted you to have better news. :hugs: I am really sad for you. 

Jasmine, praying for a good recovery and long tubes. :thumbup:

Crystal, how are you today? I am due to O this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Lots of baby dust to both of you :dust: I really hope and pray you both fall pregnant this time xxx

and lots of love being sent your way Jasmine, you'll be fine in no time at all xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi girls! :coffee:.....

Ready ...have you decided whether you are trying then...Big weekend for you if you do? Best time to O at the weekend...Yey!

I will be Ov-ing Wed/Thurs so I could get some practice in at the weekend...:wacko: 

Jo by this time next week, you should be feeling a little better about things and you will be in the same boat as us again, as you said you have fallen preggers nearly every month so you will be catching up to us real soon.....if not beat us to it!!!! You seem to be really fertile which is fantastic news.....:hugs:

Jasmine I bet you are buzzing!..I know I was just before surgery....please let us know how you get on post operation...xx

I hope everyone has a nice weekend, and I will be thinking about you Jo tomorrow and Sunday xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jasmine, today is your day lady. Post when you can.

Crystal, how are you feeling today?

Jojo, I hope you are doing well today.

Afm, nothing to report. Getting ready to O on Monday.


----------



## crystal69uk

I have removed this post...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Thinking about you Jo Jo, hope everything went as expected today ....I know you will be feeling like your world is upside down at the moment, but you will be in a better place soon. xxx It will be Monday before you know it and you can start building your life back together after this horrible time..xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you Crystal, today has been awful and just what I expected from that hospital. I'm definately going private next time. I was told on the phone yesterday to go in today at 9 o'clock, so we got there for 8.40am. They hadn't even wrote us in yesterday and they couldn't understand why I was there? They are well and truely RUBBISH. Well I finally took the 1st part of medical management 4 hours later whilst they left us sitting with all the other happy couples having their babies. They just don't think do they. Back in on Sunday for the whole day, but I really don't think I'll last that long? The pain is horrendous now and the sickness real bad, I've not started bleeding again yet but I'm expecting it to start soon.

Your friends grandaughter is absolutely gorgeous hunny, I bet she is well chuffed having a girl. And yes role on your christmas BFP's and maybe me and my OH might have one too :happydance:

Ready, I'm so glad you have decided to ttc instead of waiting x

Jasmine, really hoping you're not in too much pain and it won't be long until you are ttc with us all too x

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and lots of baby dust to you both and hoping you catch those eggies this month xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Jo I know exactly what you mean about the NHS, and your story seems to be sooo true of the inconsideration and mishaps that happen at some hospitals...I am so sorry you had to experience that. 

You know I was thinking I maybe shouldnt have posted those pictures as it may have been a little inconsiderate of me...Sorry Jo...:hugs:

I have a few stories about the same subject to share with you about the exact situation that you are going through right now, but something I can share with you afterwards privately if you want to talk and vent your feelings. 

I only hope you are in a private room for Sunday and not in the day ward with others....Dont be suprised if the bleeding doesnt start until you are back in as they will give you a pessary to start things off, but hopefully your body will start reacting to the tablets and things will happen on their own accord....Thinking of you Jo and I would honestly start writing a diary so you can put a letter of complaint in when you are ready to afterwards....xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

The photo's are lovely babes and not inconsiderate at all, she is absolutely gorgeous.

Hope Jasmine is recovering nicely? Really looking forward to her posting soon.

Well this is your weekend ladies:winkwink: I'd love it if you both got your BFP's this time. It would really make christmas. I think I may wait til after Christmas now, at least have one af before trying again and let all my hormones go down. How long did it take for yours to go down Crystal? if you don't mind me asking? The hospital aren't even going to check them so I've bought 30 one step cheap ones off fertility plan on ebay lol to check myself.

The diary I'm definately going to do whilst its all so fresh and raw in my mind. I know the NHS have had to make cut backs and that the hospitals are struggling, but there is still no excuse for the lies and cover ups they have done. 4 hours waiting for 1 tablet is silly, I know I had to have a few other things done and a bit of paper work and consent, but that only took 10-15 mins max. The rest of it was just sitting there being ignored.

I'll post tomorrow hopefully when I get back from hospital. I was told I might even have to stay the night? Really hoping not lol :growlmad: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello my ladies,

Jasmine, I hope you are resting well. 

Crystal, I think that is a great idea to start a diary.

Jojo, the hospital sounds horrible. I hope it is better for you on Sunday.:hugs:

Afm, go in some good :sex: this morning. LOL I hope to get some more in on Monday too.


----------



## jojo1972

Yesterday was the worst day of my life, I never would of thought a miscarriage was this bad. I didn't even suffer like this when I lost my son at 28 weeks in 1991. This has so knocked me off my feet, I didn't get home til 10.30pm last night and that was after some umming and arring from the hospital. The department I was in was so much nicer than the other that treated us awful. I wasn't in labour long but when she came the bag had ripped and even though they think I've passed the placenta? I have to have a scan tomorrow to make sure. If anything is in there I have to have the dreaded surgery :growlmad:

Anyway on a brighter note, how you both after the weekend? Big 'O' day for you today Ready :happydance:

Jasmine, I hope you a:happydance:re recovering well hunny? take it easy and we hope to hear from you soon. x

and I must say that I'm still a bit high from the drugs lol, so if I haven't made much sense today? its really not cause I'm drunk pmsl xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Jo Jo you are going through a rough time arent ya hunny :hugs:I am glad it went over like a bang although you didnt get out til late, but they arent in a hurry to release you are they? Hope everything came out and the scan on Tuesday is a postive one! Then you can hopefully get some normality back into your life again and get yourself put right!

Dont worry about being as high as a kite either, PMSL! Glad you still have your sense of humour Jo after all you have been through.... I am quite used to that feeling now...I dont think there has been a month when I havent been at the doctors or getting needles and pain relief! Alot like yourself!

Been back today to get full blood count done as my blood pressure is sky high still....Day 21 bloods for O-ving on 2nd December so will take it from there...Does feel like I am about to O but from the right side this time which is good for me and with noooo Clomid!! :happydance: Hope I am not ill again like last month with a large corpus luteum??? Fingers crossed! xx

Hope everyone is well and hope you have caught that egg Ready! Only if you have been trying of course?:shrug:
Jasmine hope you can post soon with your progress! xx

Speak soon x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Jojo, I am sorry you are going through all of this. I hope it gets back to normal really soon. :hugs:

Crystal, I am glad you are "O-ing" too. 

Afm, as you can see from my ticker I am O today. :happydance::happydance: Going to get some good :sex: in tonight. So after gym hot shower and lots of :sex:. I probaly want even eat. LOL


----------



## crystal69uk

Yey....just had a surge on OPK's so its all go here!!!I might O early 2.... lots of :sex: tonight then....tomorrow etc....got some nice sexy underwear to spice things up a bit, all this TTC to becoming costly..lmao..what with OPK,s PT and new underwear I hope it doesnt take us forever to conceive otherwise I will be bankrupt..lol..

Well thats what the winter is for isnt it.....snuggling up on cold nights and trying to get that magic to work.....Fingers crossed for you Ready....yeah forget the food until afterwards...lol...or you should eat first to get some energy....:happydance:

Hope you are feeling ok Jo.....I know you will be feeling down.....fingers crossed for tomorrow.:hugs:It will be your turn again soon.xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm keepng my FX for tomorrow too lol, but the bleeding has been minimal thank god. I know the doctors say to wait to ttc again but we want to try straight away. I'm not bothering with opk's because of the hcg coming down still so i'm going to temp instead. I've bought all the opk's off ebay Crystal from fertility plan and I think they are brill. The PT's are rubbish though:winkwink: but the ovulation kits are brill and very cheap. 50 of them for less than £10, which means more money for the sexy undies:winkwink: not that they stay on long but it does spice things up a bit.

Its brill that you are both ovulating now, and me and Jasmine won't be to far behind you. Enjoy your evening ladies and do everything I would do :winkwink: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Luck for today Jo, I hope everything is as expected and you can TTC again real soon....:hugs: 

I agree with the cheapies from Ebay, I got loads of OPK which are handy, not sure about the PT yet though as I havent had a + yet. I could always buy some from SuperDrug when its time to test though...if you think they are rubbish, I can remember you saying those from Superdrug are good to use x.:shrug:

:sex::spermy: .......My hubby is worn out, I feel sorry for our men whilst we are trying to catch the eggs and have the timings down to a T lmao.....He isnt complaining ...I just know he is shattered..and looking forward to some time out....lol..Hopefully it will all we worth it...

Fingers crossed for you Ready...xx:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey lovely ladies! I finally felt like getting online today. I've been in a drug induced haze since Friday. Well, ended up with 5.5 and 6 and it was isthmus-isthmus which is wonderful news. She let me know we could start trying in a month or so. I'm happy it's done and now I am onto the next phase of this rollercoaster! 

:flower:Aww JoJo, I hate to hear the bad news. :hugs: 

It feels strange to know I can actually conceive again. 

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey Jasmine,,,,YEY a whole woman again...Great news from your operation..:happydance: You can join us TTC now..... It is a strange feeling isnt it...knowing you can get pregnant...we wont know how we could feel until we get our BFP's...


Hope you take it easy and your recovery is easy going...xxx:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

How is going Jo Jo.....how you feeling hunny? xxx Hope you had some closure today on recent events..xx Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Crystal.....Wow, I just noticed we are on the same cycles this month. I wish I felt like BD'in right now, but I just don't think I can.

Oh and I think we should move this thread out of waiting to try and put it in TTC! :winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, I hope all is well with you today. Please post when you can.:hugs:

Crystal, I feel sorry for our dhs too. I wake mines up early. LOL

Jasmine, that is great lengths. Are you on the yahoo group too?

Afm, still bding. LOL Have a great day ladies.


----------



## jojo1972

That is brilliant news Jasmine, and great lengths hunny :happydance: Keep them husbands at it Ready and Crystals, can't wait til me and mine are again:winkwink: The hospital never phoned me to go in for the scan so they must of checked everthing and its all there. We are going to wait til I've had my first cycle and then try again so I can enjoy christmas and have a few drinks lol. I'm feeling so much better today and not so drugged up lol, but I do react to painkillers quite badly. Hoping you both caught those eggs this month and me and Jasmine will be catching you both up very soon :winkwink: then we all will get our :bfp:s :happydance: Love and baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Jojo, I hope we caught the egg too. I would be on :cloud9: if we did. That would be the best Christmas give ever!!!

Do you need to call the hospital Jojo? Just in case they forgot to call you, I am only asking because of all the problems you had with them.


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Crystal.....Wow, I just noticed we are on the same cycles this month. I wish I felt like BD'in right now, but I just don't think I can.
> 
> Oh and I think we should move this thread out of waiting to try and put it in TTC! :winkwink:

Hmm Jasmine....Glad you are recovering well, dont worry about BD yet you need to get yourself back to your bubbly self and heal....Great we are on the same cycle.... I am not sure how to move this thread and content into TTC? Anyone any ideas?..

Glad to know you are feeling better Jo, hope you get back to normal soon..xxx

Ready fingers crossed for you...Hope we get our BFP's this month.:happydance:

I definately Ovulated last night as I feel it month after month...wasnt anything like it was last month, pain only lasted for a few hours!!! Still had to get the BD in though...we were laughing as how are you supposed to get all hot and bothered when you are in pain...lol..so I am 1 DPO today I will have to change my ticker to reflect O date.....I have everything crossed this month..xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Crystal I hope we both get out BFP this month that would be awesome and that Jojo and Jasmine would be right behind us. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I would be on :cloud9:.


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Crystal I hope we both get out BFP this month that would be awesome and that Jojo and Jasmine would be right behind us. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I would be on :cloud9:.

IT WOULD BE AWESOME,:happydance::happydance::happydance: but its hard not to get hopes up isnt it....I am just trying to think positive and have the attitude...what will be...will be...xx Did another O test and it was neg so I am pleased I did O when I thought I did..You will get your news first if you are...I am soo praying for you..xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

GIRLS I HAVE STARTED ANOTHER THREAD IN TTC IF YOU WOULD COME AND JOIN ME.......WE CAN NOW OFFICIALLY CLASS OURSELVES TTC AFTER TUBAL REVERSAL..YOU WILL SEE MY THREAD STARTER...in TTC

Tubal Reversal ladies, just moved from WTT!!!


----------

